# What is your Height and Weight?



## sociallyclueless (Apr 1, 2014)

And are you content with it? Just curious.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

6 foot 1, 163 pounds. I want to be heavier - 175lbs is my goal, keeping the same or minimal increase in bodyfat


----------



## jhat (Apr 2, 2014)

6'4 205 lbs. Yes. My body is strange. I don't gain or lose weight no matter what my eating habits are.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

6' , 174lbs... no fat left


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

6 feet 180 lbs. I want to get up to 200 lbs with muscle and not fat.

I have a skinny body type with some visible muscle on my arms, although my stomach kind of sticks out when I don't stand straight


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd rather not say but no I am not content with it.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

5'1, 96lbs. Not happy but it's a big improvement over a few months ago.


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

5'8 and I'm about 114 pounds. I could gain a little, but I honestly feel perfectly healthy.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

6'2", 190 lbs
yes


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

5'10" and about 180 lbs.
I wouldn't mind being a bit bigger and more lean, but I'm not unhappy with how I am now.


----------



## MJones (Mar 15, 2014)

5ft9 and 66kg


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

6'3 185

Goal: 205


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

6'4 236


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

175cm 74kg


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

5'3", 113lbs. I was 105lbs a year ago, but I guess my body changed.

I feel more hobbit-shaped than ever at this weight but not so much that I can actually motivate myself to do anything about it. Sometimes I feel fat, but some areas of my body look better with a bit of extra weight on them. Really what I need to do is start to exercise and tone up.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

5'10 - 205lbs....but hopefully i'll be down to at least 180 by the end of the summer.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Wulfgar said:


> 5'10 - 205lbs....but hopefully i'll be down to at least 180 by the end of the summer.


Let's trade weights.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

arnie said:


> Let's trade weights.


haha..thats what I was thinking


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Height: 5'1''

Weight: 105 lbs.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

5'11 & 211#

Wish I were a couple inches taller and the weight were lower.


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

6'1 260 lbs.
I'd be okay at the same weight (I already have a fair bit of muscle), but with more muscle and less fat.


----------



## Karl20 (Mar 26, 2014)

6.1 205 pounds


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2013)

5' 3", 150ish lbs.(haven't checked in a couple years, but I always seem to hover around there)

I do feel kind of crappy about my weight, but I have trouble caring that much. I basically eat whatever I want, and I just stay around 20-30 lbs. overweight. 

I also wish I was taller, but can't do anything about that.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

6'1, 165 lbs. Not that I'm complaining about it, but I do prefer being 175 lbs like I was a few years ago when I was working out.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

1.68 m and 49-50 kg (5'6, 108-110 lbs). I'm unsure because I don't have a scale, but I tend to stay within that bracket.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> 6'1, 165 lbs. Not that I'm complaining about it, but I do prefer being 175 lbs like I was a few years ago when I was working out.


You could be there by this summer.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

5'8'' and 138 lbs.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

6' and 138lbs.


----------



## nushun (Apr 6, 2014)

5'6 263 lbs
I hope to eventually be down to the 100's


----------



## anxiousmofo (Feb 5, 2014)

181 cm (6ft. ?? dunno)
73 kg ( i think it would make ~ 160)
Below 10%


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

1.85 m ~ 6.07 feet. Is that 6'1 or 6'0?
75 kg ~ 165 lbs

Not happy about it.

Wasn't there another thread exactly like this one?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> You could be there by this summer.


That's the plan, my friend and I are moving in together in a month or two and we both have kind of been slacking so we are going to hit the gym and diet hard together and try to regain what we had when we were in our early 20s. Maybe I'll eventually be able to contribute to that muscle thread haha.


----------



## sociallyclueless (Apr 1, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> 1.85 m ~ 6.07 feet. Is that 6'1 or 6'0?
> 75 kg ~ 165 lbs
> 
> Not happy about it.
> ...


I searched for one for 5 seconds and couldn't find it.


----------



## blacknight112 (Dec 11, 2013)

shortest male on this forum at 5'1 or 5'2 and weight 176 lbs.:sigh:bash


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

5'11" and 124 lbs. I wanna gain more weight but I can't.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

5'11" at 155lbs. I am content.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> That's the plan, my friend and I are moving in together in a month or two and we both have kind of been slacking so we are going to hit the gym and diet hard together and try to regain what we had when we were in our early 20s. Maybe I'll eventually be able to contribute to that muscle thread haha.


Get them gainz, son. 30 is the new 20.


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

5'9 & 183 lbs


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

6"2 / 168 pounds. 


* like Hadron above, I still look quite skinny even though I technically weight quite a bit.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

173 cm 
61 kg

No, I am not content with it because I am a skinny manlet but I used to weigh 51 kg at the same height so I guess I made some progress. :roll


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Is every girl on here tiny? jesus.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

5' 7" and around 128 lbs.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

5'3.5", 90 pounds. Happy with it.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Are more than half the males on SAS really 6 feet or taller? :/
I'm the _supposed_ average male height 5'9" at 155. Wish I was taller but it is what it is.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm 5'3 and around 150 pounds. I'm not ecstatic with my weight but I'm more focused on getting toned and fit than losing.


----------



## sociallyclueless (Apr 1, 2014)

Paper Samurai said:


> 6"2 / 168 pounds.
> 
> * like Hadron above, I still look quite skinny even though I technically weight quite a bit.


168 pounds is pretty light.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

5'6 140. Like to be 132-135.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Barette said:


> Is every girl on here tiny? jesus.


Let's be honest, only skinny girls are gonna admit their weight. I'd sooner die.

I'm 6'1" and as for weight, no, I'm not happy with it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

5'11" - 165lbs. Wish I could say I was a nice round 6', but it is what it is.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm 5'9.... 150 lbs very little fat.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Infamoose said:


> *Are more than half the males on SAS really 6 feet or taller? :/*
> I'm the _supposed_ average male height 5'9" at 155. Wish I was taller but it is what it is.


Unlikely. There's obviously a bias here as to who replies to the thread.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> I'm 5'3 and around 150 pounds. I'm not ecstatic with my weight but I'm more focused on getting toned and fit than losing.


Why does your gender say male?


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

arnie said:


> Why does your gender say male?


Because I'm a man.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

5 foot, 5 inches, and 103 lb.

I'm fine with it. It's my health I'm more concerned about.


----------



## jake272 (Feb 14, 2014)

6'1 215 lbs


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

About 5'8 and 51 KG (112 lbs)

Yeah, I'm really skinny. I have a fast metabolism apparently.

I hate my body. I need to eat some fattening foods. Hopefully I'll fill out more as I move to adulthood.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

6'1 235


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

loneliness said:


> Unlikely. There's obviously a bias here as to who replies to the thread.


Yeah, people who aren't proud or are embarrassed of their height or weight (like me) typically don't like to announce their stats.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

4'9... Have not weighed myself recently but I'm guessing I'm around 100 lb. I've always been 100 lb ever since middle school. Most changes were either +/- 7 lbs but usually 100. It's also the ideal bmi for me... 21.5ish. Although I like to look skinny, at the same time, I like a little fat on me too since it makes my skin/body feel softer so I'm content with how I am right now. Better for jiggling too when I belly dance.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

sociallyclueless said:


> 168 pounds is pretty light.


 I'm assuming you're from America right? In most other Western countries being close to 170 pounds would make you above average. (for a male)


----------



## RelativelyMe (Dec 11, 2013)

5'9-5'10 160 Lbs. I probably would like to be 6 feet but it's not terrible.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

5'10.5" @ 130lbs


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

182 cm (6'), 60 kg (132 pounds)
I wish i could put on a little weight.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

5'10" 185 lbs

i was 155 lbs before zyprexa.


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

6' about 145
I would like to be a little heavier.


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> 5'1, 96lbs. Not happy but it's a big improvement over a few months ago.


 You're not trying to lose weight are you?


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Im 6.5ft do i win a prize? 

was 240lbs start of March , 207 lbs now ;-)

little bit of gut remains for this month so about 195 is the target, cant work on muscle right now due to a inflamed rib socket(really sucks lol).


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

5'6 / 120 lbs or 1.68m / 54 kg 

Pretty sure there's exaggerating going on (height wise), mainly with the men. The women are closer towards average but a bit on the short side.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Todd99 said:


> You're not trying to lose weight are you?


no, trying to gain.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

6'2 and 172lbs

I want to hit around 160

I was 230lbs at the start of last year though. That sucked.


----------



## KultKing (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm 5' even & 144lbs...I'm trying to get back to my old weight before I started a full time job sitting in front of a computer all day!


----------



## sociallyclueless (Apr 1, 2014)

wrongnumber said:


> Pretty sure there's exaggerating going on (height wise


lol


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

5'9" 190 pounds


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

idoughnutknow said:


> 6'2 and 172lbs
> 
> I want to hit around 160
> 
> I was 230lbs at the start of last year though. That sucked.


160 at 6'2"? That seems unnecessarily light.


----------



## Jash2o2 (Sep 28, 2013)

loneliness said:


> 160 at 6'2"? That seems unnecessarily light.


I weigh 170 at 6'3".

My weight usually fluctuates between 160 - 170 throughout the year. I wouldn't say 160 is unnecessarily light. I eat horribly, absolutely horribly. Fast food all the time, fatty fried foods, pizza, candy, chips, you name it. I guess I'm lucky I'm not heavier than I am but I really need to eat better. It's just not healthy.


----------



## Giyena (Oct 24, 2013)

5'10 overweight(i didn't weigh myself in years, i think i got about 120 kg), got cancer.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

5'5" and 106 lbs. Finally down a few recently but I'm still so angry at letting myself go like this. I'm incredibly discontent and sickened with myself.



crazy bob said:


> 5'10 overweight(i didn't weigh myself in years, i think i got about 120 kg), got cancer.


You have or had cancer?


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

loneliness said:


> 160 at 6'2"? That seems unnecessarily light.


I guess it depends on a person's build. The healthy weight range for 6'2 is 144lbs - 190lbs for a male, so 160 isn't too bad. I know a guy that's 138lbs at 6'2 and he looks great.


----------



## dazdnconfusd (Nov 13, 2008)

6' 5" 255lbs it looks like a lot of people with SA are tall


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> I'm 5'3 and around 150 pounds. I'm not ecstatic with my weight but I'm more focused on getting toned and fit than losing.


This man,he knows what's up.It's not about losing weight,rather getting fit


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

~5'7 (171cm) ~138-143lbs varies (62-64)
Not content with either.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

5'11.5", 235

Cutting to 205 for summer. I'm hoping to compete in a strongman competition soon after I hit my goal weight (and I plan on winning against those 350 pound behemoths).


----------



## Giyena (Oct 24, 2013)

tieffers said:


> 5'5" and 106 lbs. Finally down a few recently but I'm still so angry at letting myself go like this. I'm incredibly discontent and sickened with myself.
> 
> You have or had cancer?


I have. Throat cancer.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

5'9" 140lbs (64kgs)

I'm okay with it, wouldn't mind putting on some extra muscle. But I'm lazy.


----------



## Harmeulius (Jun 24, 2013)

169 cm (5'5) and 74 kg (163 lbs)

I'm okay with it really, I'm a little heavy but I'm not fat. I gained quite some weight since I started weight-lifting years ago.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

crazy bob said:


> I have. Throat cancer.


My dad's just finished treatment for that. Best wishes for you man


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

5'4 and 9,001 (over 200)


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I am 5'1" and weigh 90 lbs (40 kg). I'm a fudging paperweight compared to you people.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

1,76m or 1,77m (5'77/5'8 ) and I weigh between 53 and 55 kilos (121 pounds). Happy with my height, _very_ unhappy with my weight.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

Dam, lots of short people here, no offense. And I thought I was short at 5'11"...


----------



## Ningen (Mar 31, 2014)

about 173cm (5'8), 58 kg (128 lbs). If I could keep this weight but add a little muscle tone I'd be really happy. My height is fine too, as long as it doesn't start decreasing haha


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Infamoose said:


> Are more than half the males on SAS really 6 feet or taller? :/
> I'm the _supposed_ average male height 5'9" at 155. Wish I was taller but it is what it is.


No man, people who are taller tend to post their height. I'm about your height and about 180. I don't think I'm fat, but I don't have abs :lol


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

5'5 and 104 pounds I'm okay with it, but I think I need to get more in shape. Should fast walk more, kidding (that's actually really freaking hard to do properly) I prefer running though cause runners high is the shiz. I feel like the hulk when I'm done like I can do anything! \(^_^)/ though I remember one time that was really bad.......where I was running in the winter, I stupidly ran around the neighborhood without cooling down, and I just sprinted non stop through my front door. Yeah not good, the winter air, plus my body temp being really warm from running for a hour, and me throwing myself into a heated house. I almost got sick/fainted from the sudden difference in air temperature. So now I never forget to cool down.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

^5'5" is fine for a girl

Petite girls >>>>>> tall, lanky Lisa Leslies (or worse, Honey Boo Boos.....)


----------



## Senpai (Sep 20, 2013)

5'1" and 140lbs.

*shrugs*
I'd like to lose weight but it's not a big priority for me.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

6'2 and I fluctuate between 164lbs and 168lbs..

Also, I've noticed there's a lot of tall guys on here! (i.e 6'+)


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

6' and 185 pounds.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

6'4 and between 210 and 215 pounds. More or less happy with it, I have an average body shape. Maybe I'd like to lose 10 or 20 pounds to compensate for my height, I don't want to look to bulky or large at my height, otherwise it just looks brutish and unattractive.



jhat said:


> 6'4 205 lbs. Yes. My body is strange. I don't gain or lose weight no matter what my eating habits are.


I'm the same way. My weight does keep fluctuating between 210 and 215 pounds, but no matter how much I diet or exercise, it never changes between those two values. A lot of people have told me recently I've lost weight, which is funny, because while I HAVE gotten noticeable slimmer, my weight in itself is the same as it's always been.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

Ntln said:


> 6'4 and between 210 and 215 pounds. More or less happy with it, I have an average body shape. Maybe I'd like to lose 10 or 20 pounds to compensate for my height, I don't want to look to bulky or large at my height, otherwise it just looks brutish and unattractive.
> 
> I'm the same way. My weight does keep fluctuating between 210 and 215 pounds, but no matter how much I diet or exercise, it never changes between those two values. A lot of people have told me recently I've lost weight, which is funny, because while I HAVE gotten noticeable slimmer, my weight in itself is the same as it's always been.


Bulky at 215 at 6'4"?

I'm 235 at 5'11" and still think I look small...


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

PressOnBrah said:


> Bulky at 215 at 6'4"?
> 
> I'm 235 at 5'11" and still think I look small...


Are you focused on bodybuilding? I don't want to become too muscular.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ntln said:


> Are you focused on bodybuilding? I don't want to become too muscular.


Don't worry about it. Those pics of bodybuilders you see were taken right after they work out when the muscles are all pumped up, then they pose to make the muscles pop even more. Also they took steroids, which you won't do. In real life, most guys that lift can be walking around would just look "bigger" but not bulgy.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

191 cm or 6'3
89 kg or 198 lbs

Want to go down to 185 lbs


----------



## melodicFrisson (Apr 13, 2014)

5'5, 140. 
For some reason I wish I was shorter, and weighed about 20 pounds less.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm just under 5'4'' and I weigh 130 pounds give or take a pound or two. I'm pretty happy with my weight. It's better than it was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

My BMI is finally under 20!! So I shall post.

5'10" and 137 lbs.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

0.00165 kilometers

544.310844 hectograms


----------



## Moonlightelle (Jan 24, 2014)

5,1 and I'm about 117lbs I okay with this.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

PressOnBrah said:


> ^5'5" is fine for a girl
> 
> Petite girls >>>>>> tall, lanky Lisa Leslies (or worse, Honey Boo Boos.....)


It's really not necessary to put down one group of girls just to make another feel better.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

missamanda said:


> It's really not necessary to put down one group of girls just to make another feel better.


:yes


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm 5'5" and 120 pounds. I'm just fine with it, as I don't pay much attention to the numbers, anyway. As long as I fit comfortably in my clothes, I know I'm good to go.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

missamanda said:


> It's really not necessary to put down one group of girls just to make another feel better.


Who said I was trying to make anybody feel better?

No, not at all. I'm a very blunt, honest person. 5'5" is fine for a girl. 6'3" is not. Being fit is fine for a girl. Being fat is not.

Not "putting anyone down".


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

PressOnBrah said:


> Who said I was trying to make anybody feel better?
> 
> No, not at all. I'm a very blunt, honest person. 5'5" is fine for a girl. 6'3" is not. Being fit is fine for a girl. Being fat is not.
> 
> Not "putting anyone down".


If a girl is 6'3" I'm pretty sure that's fine too. Saying she's not fine is indeed putting her down for something she has no control over.

I'm 6'1". Got something to say?


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

missamanda said:


> If a girl is 6'3" I'm pretty sure that's fine too. Saying she's not fine is indeed putting her down for something she has no control over.
> 
> I'm 6'1". Got something to say?


To you it is. But, to me, I just don't like girls that tall. I shouldn't feel sorry for that, I'm just being honest.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

6' and 208. Trying to get down to around 180 to 185.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

PressOnBrah said:


> To you it is. But, to me, I just don't like girls that tall. I shouldn't feel sorry for that, I'm just being honest.


I don't care about your preferences. I like tall guys but I'm not going to say it's "not fine" to be a short male. Everyone is fine however they're made. That's my point.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

missamanda said:


> I don't care about your preferences. I like tall guys but I'm not going to say it's "not fine" to be a short male. Everyone is fine however they're made. That's my point.


Well, that's your opinion.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

PressOnBrah said:


> Who said I was trying to make anybody feel better?
> 
> No, not at all. I'm a very blunt, honest person. 5'5" is fine for a girl. 6'3" is not. Being fit is fine for a girl. Being fat is not.
> 
> Not "putting anyone down".


Who knew there was a judge elected for what's good or not about women's bodies? I didn't recall that election but apparently you're It.

Having preferences is totally cool man, no need to say what's "fine" and "not fine" as if your preferences define women everywhere.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

missamanda said:


> If a girl is 6'3" I'm pretty sure that's fine too. Saying she's not fine is indeed putting her down for something she has no control over.
> 
> I'm 6'1". Got something to say?


I only _wish_ I was that tall! :O Send some of that height over here missamanda haha!


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

Barette said:


> Who knew there was a judge elected for what's good or not about women's bodies? I didn't recall that election but apparently you're It.
> 
> Having preferences is totally cool man, no need to say what's "fine" and "not fine" as if your preferences define women everywhere.


The election process was very esoteric. I was selected by a committee.


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

1m68, 55kg. (Them portuguese genetics  )


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> and that comment makes you look like a massive dick.


Why, because I don't lie about my personal preferences to coddle peoples' egos?

I don't like tall girls. Truth hurts.


----------



## justbecause (Feb 27, 2014)

dazdnconfusd said:


> 6' 5" 255lbs it looks like a lot of people with SA are tall


probable. im 6'2" 189 lbs


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

PressOnBrah said:


> Why, because I don't lie about my personal preferences to coddle peoples' egos?
> 
> I don't like tall girls. Truth hurts.


Nope the way you phrased your response, and then later when you implied your opinion was somehow law:



> No, not at all. I'm a very blunt, honest person. 5'5" is fine for a girl. 6'3" is not. Being fit is fine for a girl. Being fat is not.


But after posting that comment I realised earlier that Barette said everything I wanted to so whatever dude.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

PressOnBrah said:


> Who said I was trying to make anybody feel better?





PressOnBrah said:


> ^5'5" is fine for a girl
> 
> Petite girls >>>>>> tall, lanky Lisa Leslies (or worse, Honey Boo Boos.....)


lol. This guy is an actual dick. I'm going to put him on my ignore list because I know I'm going to end up arguing/being rude at some point.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

PressOnBrah said:


> Why, because I don't lie about my personal preferences to coddle peoples' egos?
> 
> I don't like tall girls. Truth hurts.


If your unasked for opinion could potentially hurt feelings....then why say it?

Don't be a dick, you're just trying to stick to your guns right now to cater to your ego. Plenty of people like tall girls, but nobody likes a dick.

Here's some perspective on the situation, there's a thing called Body Dysmorphic Disorder, it's not great, maybe you didn't know certain people here have it...but now you know, so take it easy with your tactless posts.


----------



## GuitarMan89 (Oct 31, 2013)

6'1" , 165lbs


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

PressOnBrah said:


> Why, because I don't lie about my personal preferences to coddle peoples' egos?
> 
> I don't like tall girls. Truth hurts.


Your narrow-minded preferences don't constitute what's fine and what isn't; that's what's so offensive about your posts. Every body's shape and weight and height and what have you is absolutely fine in its own right, and nobody here needs or even wants your approval.


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

171 cm, 55 kgs.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

sociallyclueless said:


> And are you content with it? Just curious.


5" and 40lbs @ 24 years old. Nope.


----------



## Chroney (Dec 25, 2013)

5'6" 120lbs(on a good day)


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> If your unasked for opinion could potentially hurt feelings....then why say it?
> 
> Don't be a dick, you're just trying to stick to your guns right now to cater to your ego. Plenty of people like tall girls, but nobody likes a dick.
> 
> Here's some perspective on the situation, there's a thing called Body Dysmorphic Disorder, it's not great, maybe you didn't know certain people here have it...but now you know, so take it easy with your tactless posts.


I don't care if I hurt feelings. And I know all about dysmorphia, since I have it. I'm a bodybuilder.



tieffers said:


> Your narrow-minded preferences don't constitute what's fine and what isn't; that's what's so offensive about your posts. Every body's shape and weight and height and what have you is absolutely fine in its own right, and nobody here needs or even wants your approval.


I don't care if you're offended.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

5'4 or around that i think? i've not measured since like last year or something

and i've never weighed myself lmfao


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

PressOnBrah said:


> I don't care if I hurt feelings. And I know all about dysmorphia, since I have it. I'm a bodybuilder.
> 
> I don't care if you're offended.


Hey bro-train I don't think you had enough of your breakfast today, have a second bowl.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Why do exteme liberal and politically correct people think that everyone is going to be attracted to everybody. 

You shouldn't expect to be everyone's "type".


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Noca said:


> Why do exteme liberal and politically correct people think that everyone is going to be attracted to everybody.
> 
> You shouldn't expect to be everyone's "type".


Nobody thinks that. This has nothing to do with being PC. Everyone has preferences and that's fine. Talking like your preferences are law is annoying.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

PressOnBrah said:


> Why, because I don't lie about my personal preferences to coddle peoples' egos?
> 
> I don't like tall girls. Truth hurts.


Ha. 
Trust me, it doesn't hurt.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

missamanda said:


> Nobody thinks that. This has nothing to do with being PC. Everyone has preferences and that's fine. Talking like your preferences are law is annoying.


My preference is law. It was voted on by a select few people. A committee of sorts that was extremely esoteric.


----------



## Maikaaa (Mar 30, 2014)

6" and 250. All of my muscle has fat over it  Kinda like muscle man from The Regular Show


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

I feel short compared to most of y'all lol


5'9.5 154 lbs


----------



## JamieLee23 (Mar 3, 2014)

hnstlylonelyaf said:


> I feel short compared to most of y'all lol
> 
> 5'9.5 154 lbs


If you feel short, guess how I feel!

5"4, 105lbs


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm about 5ft10 and just over 9 stone which I think is 180cm and 60kg roughly. Pretty skinny for a bloke


----------



## forever alonee (Apr 17, 2014)

im a girl 6ft tall and 235 pounds in counting.. i gained 80 pounds in 5 months i desperately want my body back but it's sooo hard  i never go out except for school. im so ashamed of what i did to my body and i try not to be seen in public anymore. im scared one day ill be like 500 pounds.


----------



## forever alonee (Apr 17, 2014)

why did my comment dissapear???????


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

6'1" 125 lbs. been skinny my whole life.


----------



## VirtualReality (Feb 25, 2014)

6 ft I don't know my weight but I know I'm close to underweight.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

PressOnBrah said:


> Why, because I don't lie about my personal preferences to coddle peoples' egos?
> 
> I don't like tall girls. Truth hurts.


Not attracting you is more of a blessing than a curse, so your personal truth does not hurt one bit.



Noca said:


> Why do exteme liberal and politically correct people think that everyone is going to be attracted to everybody.
> 
> You shouldn't expect to be everyone's "type".


Well that's quite the leap Noca, to label us extreme liberals or overly PC just because we think it's silly that one man is telling us what all women should look like. I think you should be 5'5" and have brown hair and be 200 lbs, anything less is unacceptable and makes you unattractive. Not just in my view, no, it makes your genetic appearance purely unacceptable in its existence.

See, if I said "I like 5'5" brown haired 200 lb men" then who cares? If I said "My definition of a man is the only right one, any other appearance is simply wrong" then it's just silly and people are going to feel the need to say "Hey man, you're being ridiculous". It's not PC, people seem to use the PC brigade as a defense when people disagree with them when in fact, people can disagree with you and point out flaws in your reasoning whenever they'd like. We're saying, hey man, you're being ridiculous and your reasoning is extremely flawed. Like others' have said, people can have whatever preference they want, but to believe that all people should abide by your preferences is quite silly. I think it's quite PC of you to think that others can't express their disagreement.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

5'8.5 and around 205 lbs


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

6'1 216

I want to get back down to 200. I want to get more lean.


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

Maikaaa said:


> 6" and 250. All of my muscle has fat over it  Kinda like muscle man from The Regular Show


Lol love that show


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I am seething at these tall girls (I consider 5'5" tall) barely 100 pounds and wishing to be thinner...:mum But yes I understand, insecurity, health and fitness, whatever...still irritates me, I can't help but wonder what they think of me. Am I fat? lol. I never thought of myself as fat, just out of shape.

I am almost 5'2" and 115 pounds. I wish I were 105, that is my ideal weight, right before I start to look underweight. But I'm also very glad that I've lost 20 pounds these past 3 months. I remember being at 135 thinking "how the hell did I manage this??" Seriously, I've never lost weight using diets or exercise - and I have tried both. Only when I forget about all my anxieties over weight loss do I lose weight. My body hates me.


----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)

truly 5'11 but claim 6 foot to women. I weigh around 180 lbs


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

PressOnBrah said:


> Dam, lots of short people here, no offense. And I thought I was short at 5'11"...


:lol You're taller than all the males on both sides of my family, oh my god we must be really short for a bunch of Germans and Polacks...


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

6ft 2in 
200lbs but hope to be less weight


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

1


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Finally got down in the 200's since 2007-2008


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm tiny.

I have horrible genes. Both sides of my family tree have small men, and i don't see how we made it out of the stone age. 

I'm the first vegan in my family too, with nearly everyone else eating meat at each meal. 

People automatically assume that the reason I'm a little guy is that I don't eat animals, so since I am a bad example, I don't usually let it be known.

I'm 5'5" and 138 lbs Am I content with it ? Hell to the F no !


----------



## fractured (May 4, 2014)

I'm 5'9" and 140 ibs i would like to put on at least 20 more pounds.


----------



## jj88 (May 2, 2014)

178cm, 65kg. 
I have a question for Americans. 
Do you guys measure height with your shoes on ? (I know it is a silly question.)
I saw the Driver's License of a guy and it said 6'5" (i.e. 195cm), he looked nowhere near that. :con


----------



## cellardoor23 (Mar 15, 2014)

5' 11'' and just a little under 150.

I'm trying to gain weight.


----------



## Tryhard (Sep 5, 2012)

168 cm, 69-70 kg


----------



## redfaced (May 8, 2014)

im 5'10 165lbs, i used to be over 305lbs.


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

6'1 182lbs


----------



## westcoast (Jan 9, 2013)

Im 6'2 260, both sides of family are big.

I'm not obese but am over weight. Been off and on weight training my whole life.
Good thing muscle has memory cuz I don't 

My calves are 26"... as big a Arnold biceps back in the day.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

6'1 and finally up to 180ish, I noticed in the mirror today that I don't look like a scrawny little b**** anymore! Yeah!


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

i'm 5'6" and 120lbs, but im forever trying to lose weight. im trying to lose 15lbs, maybe itll finally happen this year


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

6'4 160 I think. I wanna put on like 10 pounds of muscle and go from there

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

A tiny 5'5" and I weigh 65kg (140 pounds)

I know I'm overweight and I'm looking to lose... a little. I have a belly but actually I don't mind that so much. I exercise and I know I'm healthy but I eat total crap.


----------



## LauraInTheSky (Aug 17, 2013)

5'5 180 pounds. Heaviest I've ever been, all gained in the last few months. The goal is to shed 50 pounds this year.


----------



## charmquark (Apr 28, 2014)

5'5" 115 lb. Could be a little taller, I guess, but I'm pretty much happy with this.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

5'10.5" up to 131.5 lbs now. I'd like to weigh more still lol


----------



## LK17 (May 5, 2014)

5'7 and 140
I feel I'm alright but I think everything about myself is wrong


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

5'1 and I don't know my weight, actually. I'd like to be a bit taller but eh, it's whatever I guess.


----------



## Synth (Jan 13, 2014)

5'4, and somewhere around 115 lbs. Pretty short but whatever


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

5'5 1/2 and somewhere in the 120s. I don't really want to look to find out the exact number now. I know I need to go on a diet...I should be 110 or around it.


----------



## Tasdel (Nov 3, 2013)

6'1 172lbs


----------



## Sparkli (May 21, 2014)

5'3", 112 pounds, recently lost around 25 pounds because my anxiety often makes me sick. 

I'm still losing weight and would like to lose 5-10 more pounds - I have some body dysmorphia issues. For my health I should probably gain a bit.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Every guy on here is 6' im only 5'9


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

6'1" 130 lbs.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

5'11" and 155lbs, and I would like to gain 5 pounds.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

6'3 and 101kgs (222lbs)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm 5'5" and 125lbs.
I spent most of my life underweight and self-conscious about being too thin, but now I'm at a point where I'm slim with some curves, so I'm happy. 



Paper Samurai said:


> * like Hadron above, I still look quite skinny even though I technically weight quite a bit.


Same for me. A lot of the girls at my height or taller seem to weigh like 10+ lbs less than me and look healthy. But when I was their weight, I looked like skin and bones lol...I'll just blame my extra weight on my boobs 8)


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

6'1" 176


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm 4'11" 3/4" and 100 pounds exactly. It's pretty average for my height, I wouldn't mind losing like 5 more pounds.


----------



## Calik (May 27, 2014)

5'5 and 134.. I feel obese compared to the other shorter people


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

5'4 135lbs


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

6' 195 pounds


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

5'10 and 140 pounds


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

I am 5'8 and i weigh 140lb


----------



## JLupul (Mar 24, 2014)

6'4 and 180, going on mass gainers and eating a lot and gained 13 pounds this month


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

6'1. 188 pounds.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

5'10, 135 lbs

long legs, a tiny waist, and a nice chest

that's all it's about


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

calichick said:


> 5'10, 135 lbs
> 
> long legs, a tiny waist, and a nice chest
> 
> that's all it's about


I have nearly the same stats as you (2 lbs away). I almost feel like making my status "same stats as calichick"


----------



## Erimitis (Mar 9, 2014)

6'1 165lbs


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Barette said:


> I have nearly the same stats as you (2 lbs away). I almost feel like making my status "same stats as calichick"


You know my stats 34-25-36?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

calichick said:


> You know my stats 34-25-36?


I meant weigh and height, but good for you on the stats. Mine are 2 inches larger each.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

currently 6' and 180lbs
sexy pic included


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

calichick said:


> 5'10, 135 lbs
> 
> long legs, a tiny waist, and a nice chest
> 
> that's all it's about





Barette said:


> I have nearly the same stats as you (2 lbs away). I almost feel like making my status "same stats as calichick"


Wow, you guys are really thin to be that tall


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

calichick said:


> 5'10, 135 lbs
> 
> long legs, a tiny waist, and a nice chest
> 
> that's all it's about


you're such a tease... post a picture already. :yes


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm 5'1" and 121. I've lost almost 20 pounds by now. I'm trying to lose 20 more pounds or maybe even more. Where are all my really short girls at? I know it sounds crazy wanting to be 90 lbs, but weight distribution is different for smaller body frames. Lowest weight I ever was was 98 lbs, and I still felt fat. :/


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

1.88m(6'2) 89kg (196 lbs), I'm sort of happy with it, I don't want to become huge, just a bit more muscle definition in exchange for the bit of belly I've got, maybe a few more kg's but not more than 5.


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

6'1 175


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

5'10, 154 lbs. I look SOOOOOO much skinnier though, dunno why. and yes, I am content with it.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Every guy on here is 6' im only 5'9


Really ? I'm 175 cm and 56 kgs.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

5'7 and 145 lbs. Strong as an ox and I can lick my elbow. 8)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Wow, you guys are really thin to be that tall


And I love you for saying that. Srs marry me.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

5'4" 175 pounds. 

Technically "obese" according to the BMI, but by hydrostatic weighing I have 19% body fat, which is fine for a woman. Even doctors, once they see how I actually am, don't want me to lose weight. I could get to 170, POSSIBLY 165 but no further.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

hnstlylonelyaf said:


> 5'10, 154 lbs. I look SOOOOOO much skinnier though, dunno why. and yes, I am content with it.


My boyfriend is 5'10" 125 pounds.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> 5'4" 175 pounds.
> 
> Technically "obese" according to the BMI, but by hydrostatic weighing I have 19% body fat, which is fine for a woman. Even doctors, once they see how I actually am, don't want me to lose weight. I could get to 170, POSSIBLY 165 but no further.


Pics? :con


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

arnie said:


> Pics? :con


They'd have to be in a bikini to show it. I don't have one. The thing is I have a HUGE rib cage (38 inches when I'm bony.) Because of my rib cage I look fat at my height anyway.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am up to 133.5 lbs @ 5'10.5" at 12% body fat


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

6'3", 205lbs. More muscle than fat


----------



## Finn Felton (Jun 4, 2013)

My height is 5 feet and 10 inches. My weight is 79KG. I'm not content with it.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

6' 192 pounds


----------



## FreshPrince (Feb 14, 2008)

6', 170 lbs. Struggling to get down to somewhere between 160-165 like I once was a blue moon ago. Aging and lack of good diet and exercise during school did not help at all. Now that I'm on break, I try to concoct a half-assed diet and run 20 miles/week.


----------



## tmt901 (Jun 9, 2014)

5'7 125


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

165cm and 50kg


----------



## EnergeticSoul (Jan 12, 2013)

I am 5'4" at 136, roughly in weight, but there's a lot to my body that defies our understanding of strength and muscle building and I've grown perfectly content with all of this.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

6' 3 175 lbs
I don't know what weight I want yet, but I still do the exercises.


----------



## fezzesarecool (Jun 11, 2014)

157cm 49kg


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

192cm and 66.3 kg


----------



## Chump Change (Jun 11, 2014)

6' and 300+ lol

I'm doing something about it, though.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

6,2 205 muscular yes content could lose some bf but meh im only human


----------



## lynnette546 (Jun 4, 2014)

5 feet, and 110 pounds. I don't mind it.


----------



## brettfavre4life (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm 6'2" and about 220 pounds right now. I'm overweight and doing something about it finally. I was 246 a month and a half ago at my doctor visit and was horrified to see the number on the scale.

I woud like to be around 190.​


----------



## beauceronblues (Jun 16, 2014)

Im 6 foot 3 and about 12 stone (not sure what that is in metric). Im happy with it though, doesnt change much.


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

6'1'' and 170 lbs


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

5'5 155lbs., definitely not happy with my body. I want to get to 130 lbs


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm like, 5"9 and 52 KG (114 lbs). I'm pretty skinny, but I'm filling out a little bit. I hit puberty pretty late so, yeah.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um.......5'9 148lbs. Just trying to add more muscle.


----------



## Memory Motel (Nov 24, 2015)

6'0" 175lbs (184.5cm, 80kg). Want to reach 220lbs and muscular.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

5'8 and I dont know how heavy the scale is out of batteries
kinda skelly tho


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

5'6", 126 lbs, only since this year. Finishing puberty very late...finally almost okay with my body. What a feeling.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

6'4" 200lbs

Trying to get back down to 180/178 balance.


----------



## Etherealx (Jan 29, 2013)

5'3 90lbs but i think i gained some weight recently. i wanna lose my fat but im so drained like all the time


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

6'0"

168 pounds

Trying to get down to 163 and then gain about 12 pounds of muscle over the next year


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

5'1.75" (need to get that 3/4 inch in) and I weigh probably between 140 and 145. I'm pretty disgusted with myself right now.

I don't eat a lot, but when I do, I hardly ever eat healthy things. But it's no better than 3 years ago when I was 110. And I walk around 3-4 miles per day to get back and forth to work, and I'm on my feet at work all day, so it's basically the most exercise I've ever gotten. You'd think that would balance it out, but nah, I'm officially overweight, and I keep gaining weight, which is scaring me.

I pay for a gym membership I haven't used since August or September since it's a 10 minute walk and it's cold and I walk enough and I'm always busy or exhausted. When I finally get a car I'll start going back and maybe get myself feeling and looking better.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm just under 5'7 and weigh just under 9 stone (around 125 ish pounds)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

5'5 1/2, 127 lbs. :/ I want to weigh between 110-115. Maybe a little lower than 110.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

5'4", about 123 pounds. 

Currently maintaining but long-term plan is to gain a few more pounds so that I'm around 125-130. Apparently being under that number convinces my body that I'm starving to death and won't live long enough to have children.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm 187 and 87 kg.(6'1 and 191 pounds)

I'm currently trying to loose some weight.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Short 'n fat™

Basically, a sausage roll with limbs.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Last time at the doctor she said I looked thin which I am. made me feel bad to have her just say it. I thought I was looking fine...

juust at 6 feet tall and have lost weight recently and am at 156 lbs when I was recently weighed. I hate being lanky and skinny. I need to gain weight as I've lost about 10lbs over the last half year. 

always had trouble keeping weight on, and was anemic when I was younger. and through tough times and stress my appetite would shrink in the past. Weight has always been an issue and is a big part of my self esteem issues seeing as I am as tall as I am, but only in the 150's. I'd like to be around 170 to 175. I think that would be ideal.


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

Chump Change said:


> 6' and 300+ lol
> 
> I'm doing something about it, though.


heyyyyyyyyy what's up? you still around???


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> heyyyyyyyyy what's up? you still around???


hahaa, you still slangin' them satchels girl? Didn't know if you would be around later and would be up for me swooping on by for some of that purple sticky punch, or that shania twain strain, you've been holding out on everybody.

willing to barter


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

Yajyklis10 said:


> hahaa, you still slangin' them satchels girl? Didn't know if you would be around later and would be up for me swooping on by for some of that purple sticky punch, or that shania twain strain, you've been holding out on everybody.
> 
> willing to barter


aiiight G i got a eighth of high grade OG kush for 110 bucks mah ****** or i gotchu on some mids for $80
this is the good shiet mah ****** these are the right prices dont listen to non of them trifling ******* about the prices
this is some A+++++ shiet
come thru mah ****** im outside
hurry tf up b4 the mufkin cops come i be on some real shiet foo


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5.10 height, and 151-152 lbs, athletic-ish build...


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

6'1"/145 lbs. I'm kind of indifferent. I'd like to bulk up a little but I think my genetics fight me.


----------



## speranzalov (Dec 11, 2015)

5'4, 135--Not even kind of happy with it. I have a past of being too thin, so I'm trying to find a happy medium and not doing a very good job at it.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I'm average height and good weight, I'm content with both


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

6'2 / 1.89m
149 lbs / 68kg

Pretty perfect imo.


----------



## pplnt (Jun 22, 2015)

5'4 / 164 cm, 116 / 53 kg. I'm fine with my height but I want to lose weight.


----------

